# First Video!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really like watching slingshot videos so I decided to make my own. Nothing special, just a short vid about shooting small, pocketable, basically free slingshots.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

good vid, and good shooting, keep it up.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great video, slingshot and shooting.

I've been looking at that Flipper in the share-design forum a lot. You've inspired me to give it a go.

I like the use of the #107s as well.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You just made Dgui's day better. He has been waiting for more videos.

Good shooting too.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good job Amj, keep posting them.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful Ammj , just beatiful. Im a believer in simple low cost shooters that accomplish the same outcome which is just what you showed with one shot.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent video, I've subscribed it will be cool to see some more.







The accuracy and velocity you demonstrated are also very impressive considering the cold weather you're having!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to put a face to your posts amj and excellent shooting and advice.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice vid. nice shot. nice catty


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice video! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I enjoyed your video, good shooting and a nice little slingshot.
Martin


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys! It was fun to make a video, I plan to do alot more of it. My next one will be quarter shooting at 20ish feet.
I don't think the 107s are as suceptible to the cold as surgical latex or theraband is. I have examples of all three and the other two really go "dead" in this weather (it was 20 degrees when I made this one).


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Aamj, Glad to hear you will make more videos, so show us everything you got.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job AM! You look nice and relaxed on front of the lens.BTW,clean kill on that can Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job AM! You look nice and relaxed on front of the lens.BTW,clean kill on that can Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job AM! You look nice and relaxed on front of the lens.BTW,clean kill on that can Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job AM! You look nice and relaxed on front of the lens.BTW,clean kill on that can Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HEY, I don't know what happened,but could one of you moderators take a few of those multiposts out? What's up with that? Flatband


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

Like fletband said, Good video. I thank that is what he said. lol


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice Job on the Flipper MJ. I will have to try those 107's.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey, that is a nice & cool video, I like it


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

good video. thanks for sharing it, and good shootin'


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Nice Job on the Flipper MJ. I will have to try those 107's.


Thanks Chuck!
The key to getting the 107s to work is tapering them. I didn't like them at all running them straight, but tapered 15mm (stock width) to 10mm works great. They seem durable too.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Job on the Video!!! Brrrr made me cold though!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good video Man!
I gave away a bunch of those type of bands on my little boy slingshots at Christmas... they certainly are workable bands.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Great video and shooter. I like the 107's also but I never tried tapering them like that might have to give it a go.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Great video, always elevate the forum experience when you can see someone in action (special thanks to Bill Hays, Darrell, Torsten etc.) keep em coming Mj, it looks good.

I use the 107s very often in all different set ups, lengths etc....they are versatile cheap, effective, and pretty durable. I like them because I don't have to cut them whatsoever, other than a quick scissor snip for different lengths. I find I can get very satisfying speed normal width if kept short, Dayhiker can attest to that, he has a set. I don't like to cut, but whats a couple sets going to do to me if they give some more enjoyment. I am buried under a pile of fresh frames ready to rock. I will have to develop a rotation come Spring time.

Good shooting...

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent video and I like the fact that you featured a simple, effective slingshot you made yourself. This will make Dayhiker's day when he sees the Flipper handling business.

It is efforts such as yours and Luxor5's that really inspire me. You don't need a lot of money to get out and have some fun. The can is as dead as if you'd pasted it with some custom job with Hercules-level bands.

I'm not trying to take anything away from the custom makers by saying that......they do some truly fantastic work, but to me anytime someone gets out and makes it happen it's noteworthy!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent point Jumps,

And we can all rest easier since Aamj's video has proven that even Po Folks can have quality shooters that will knock the snot out of a target without having to mortgage the baby.

Aamj keeps me want more video.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great -- I loved those 107's that Bane sent me, too . I think I got about 150 shots out of them. I'm thrilled to see how much fun others are geeting out of the Flipper -- I like it too.

Excellent post and shot , aam!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad you liked them DH, 150 isn't all that bad for a 10 cent bandset with no cutting or measuring involved eyy? Plus you can add on around 20 shots to that count with the pre-departure test shooting from me. Also, they don't last as long as Mj's because they are so much shorter, resulting in more of a maximized stretch and therefore power as well. It's the trade off all slingers face with bands, but if they are inexpensive and easy to procure then it isn't as important.

Next time I'll send you a few if you like them that much!









Cheers - John


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The transcription in the video is absolutely hilarious! " Britian in Uganda"!!! "you don't need a huge slingshot to be effective inaccurate" love that. you should have these in all videos. Then it would be double purpose. I would have to watch them all 3 times. Seriously though, good video.


----------

